# How much water for emersed



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

I'm in progress of setting up an emersed tank for my aquatic plants which I pull out from my current 100g tank
However, I'm getting confused that there are so many ways to set it up

Tub containing water and boxes with holes at the bottom so that water can soak into (see image below)
Tub containing only boxes (without hole) and NO water










I'm also confused with different ventilation setups:

With ventilation (with holes on the tub/box cover)
Without ventilation: tub/boxes completely wrapped with plastic film
So, which setup should I go with? I have Ludwigia Glandulosa, Rotala and Alternanthera Reineckii


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Whatever works. Some plants require 100% humidity like anubias, some you can grow in a pot outside, weather permitting.


----------



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

mistergreen said:


> Whatever works. Some plants require 100% humidity like anubias, some you can grow in a pot outside, weather permitting.


Thank you @mistergreen. Do you have experience with emersed growing for Ludwigia Glandulosa, Rotala and Alternanthera Reineckii particularly? There are many options for humidity & soil's water level like: just damp, saturated, soaked... it is hard to find out an appropriate setup in general.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have any specific information on the species you mention. In general, I like to put the plants in pots or boxes with drainage holes. This way you can control soil moisture by raising or lowering water level in the tub. When it is time to take the pots out, a drainage hole allows water to drain out and make the pot/box lighter. If you ever have problems with anaerobic soil, letting the pot drain solves the problem immediately.

Re ventilation, I suggest you start with a complete cover since the plants were submerged originally. Then add ventilation holes slowly to see how much exposure the plants can tolerate.


----------



## LouisTheGreat (12 mo ago)

Michael said:


> I don't have any specific information on the species you mention. In general, I like to put the plants in pots or boxes with drainage holes. This way you can control soil moisture by raising or lowering water level in the tub. When it is time to take the pots out, a drainage hole allows water to drain out and make the pot/box lighter. If you ever have problems with anaerobic soil, letting the pot drain solves the problem immediately.
> 
> Re ventilation, I suggest you start with a complete cover since the plants were submerged originally. Then add ventilation holes slowly to see how much exposure the plants can tolerate.


It makes very sense, thank you @Michael for the explanation. Agree that there is no one-size-fits-all setup as there are so many factors out there that may affect the outcome. The most reasonable approach is, as you suggest, slowly try it and observe. I'm in progress of setting up a fully covered tub with boxes. Will make small holes later on to see...


----------

